# please reply ASAP...... audio driver needed



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

hi, i formatted my comp. i have windows xp SP2. i dunno how to find out what audio driver i need. i tried WDM_A395 from realtek...... i till can't listen to any sound. please help


thanx

ehab


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please post make/model of your computer or motherboard.


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

hi my computer is a packard bell, oh crap. i forgot what the model is.

the main board is gigabyte but i dunno about the mother board, how do i find these things out? thanx for helping


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

There may be two ways to find out what drivers you need,
1- go to start and right click on my computer then left click properties/hardware/ device manager. See if there is a sound device listed and if it has and red or yellow exclamation marks along side of it. post back with the name of the audio device.
2-download Everest home (link in my signature) it will tell you what hardware you have installed.


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	EHABANDHEBAH
User Name	User

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4 530J, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-8I915PM (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Grantsdale i915P
System Memory	1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award Medallion (01/23/05)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	SAPPHIRE RADEON X300SE - Secondary (128 MB)
Video Adapter	SAPPHIRE RADEON X300SE (128 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370)
Monitor	Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (153293333)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Disk Drive	ST380013AS (80 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Optical Drive	_NEC DVD_RW ND-3530A (DVD+R9:8x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	70171 MB (65003 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Network Adapter	WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (80.43.66.228)
Modem	Smart Link 56K Voice Modem

Peripherals	
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
USB Device	SpeedTouch 330 ADSL Modem
USB Device	Unknown Device


thanx :>


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

The drivers can be downloaded from here. Looking at the list it appears there are a few of them depending on what service pack you have installed. It will be either the first or second in the audio drivers section.

EDIT: Sorry - didn't see the other bit in the Everest report. With SP2 you want the high def drivers (second in the list).


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

thanx for the help but now it sounds weird..... it's either too low or fuzzy. but the sound works though, even when i don't have any music or wateva on....... the speakers make a fuzzy sound.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try a set of headphones to see if it is the speakers or the sound card.


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

nope, i straight away stuck the headphones in and the fuzzy noise was louder..... also, i doubt it's the sound card coz nothing happened to it, all i done was format the computer. cheers

ehab


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

It may be that your machine doesn't have the high def sound card in it. Uninstall them and try using the other drivers for it (first on the list at the link I gave you).


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

urm, do you mean the packard bell one? coz the problem is still happening. i hate formatting! and also, i have SP2 so that's why i got HD at first.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

As you have seen there are a few diferent drivers for the system you have. Can you supply the HP model number of your machine (should be on a sticker on the case somewhere)? I found other links for drivers for you but the range is too big to tyr sll of them.


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

apparently there's a product key, but i don't see the model for my packard bell thingy. there's sum other numbers and letters too. should i try system properties?


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Most proprietry machines (like yours) have the model info on a sticker (either on the side or the top of the case). I'm afraid that without this info help is going to be cery awkward. I didn't ask (and seems no-one else did) but have you got the disk that would have come with the machine when you bought it?


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

no i didn't because the shop robbed me..... and they're like the biggest PC retailer in the UK! they shouldn't have done it, they gave me a pirated version of windows xp and i had to buy a real one! i hate them! well the sticker only has the product id but nothing else
sumthin about NEC but mine is a packard bell


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

ehababoud said:


> no i didn't because the shop robbed me.....


How old is the machine? A lot of these types of machine were supplied with a hidden partition on the hard disk that contained all the o/s files and the driver files. When you boot the machine is there an option to start automatic recovery (or similar)?


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

yh something about recovery, well it did before i formatted it. i got the machine in may last year, so about a year and a half.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you only formatted then the hidden partition should still be there. I'm not trying to annoy you but it's very hard to do this type of thing without seeing the machine - so be patient with me. Most decent third party partitioning tools will show you the partition (Partition Magic for one). Try running one of those and see if the partition is still there (it should be as it's invisible to the O/S).


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

no don't worry, not being annoyed yet, lol. it'll take a while coz i'm gonna disconnect for a bit yh? i'll do it soon though


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

minor problem. the magic partition program doesn't work. sorry man, any other way?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You should get the drivers HERE. You should have a model and serial number on the back of your case,if not follow the steps to identify your computer and download the drivers


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

nope, doesn't help. i tried another way by selecting my computer in pictures on the site, that kinda worked, the sound is better, i can actually hear my music. but the weird sound is still there.


----------

